# HORRRRRIBLY RUDE



## KSL (Apr 27, 2009)

I am totally shocked at the rude reponse I have gotten from someone.
I am so so so totally shocked. 

never in my life have i had anyone that I buy from speak to me so rudely!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I... gosh, can someone tell me what they've done in the past?
I mean, would be really low of me to post what happened?  i mean, its not a "supplier" per se.  They do private labelling, as well as sell some really cheap tins and lip balm tubes, etc.

Please?  What do I do? 
I'm shell shocked.  Literally shell shocked!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 27, 2009)

You can post the name of the supplier, what you did/said & what they did/said. Try & post only the facts & let us draw our own opinion of the situation. It is important to share info w/ one aanother so we do not all make the same mistakes &  place our trust in the wrong people/companies.

If you like, you can send your post to me via PM & I will loook over it & edit it to make sure it stays  w/i SMF guidlines.


----------



## surf girl (Apr 27, 2009)

Was the person who was rude to you an owner, or an employee? If it was an employee, the owner would very likely want to know about your experience, and a letter or phone call is in order.  If it was the owner, you may still want to write and let him/her know how disappointed and offended you are, and that you will not be doing business with them in the future, nor can you recommend their business to any of your fellow soapmakers, etc etc.   

Or you could just not go there, and simply tell everyone you know what a bad experience you had - honestly, yakking about it to all and sundry does make one feel better  .  

One thing - if you do write or call, make sure you do not bring a bunch of emotion into it.  Even if you _are_ emotional, and probably rightly so, it never comes off well when you are delivering a complaint.


----------



## KSL (Apr 27, 2009)

I did respond, and in my opinion, rather UN emotionally.
I basicallly said that there was no reason for him to be so rude.  that's when he went off and called me stupid!!

well.. to quote he said:
"It is obvious to me that you know very little about business and even less about what you want to offer people in the way of "organic" products.

I guess you buy "organic" honey too right and likely pay 5.00 more for "organic" maple syrup?

Either begin to educate yourself or learn to accept criticism because you really are clueless ... sorry.

Now kindly lose my e-mail address and go about your business and the best of luck to you."

 :roll: 

Tabitha, if that's too much, delete it.
But that was cut and paste right from his last email to me.

Oh.. and he IS the owner...


----------



## surf girl (Apr 27, 2009)

Well.  I would say that Mr Owner Guy doesn't give a rat's ass who he pisses off.  That is a FO email (he does not want your business, nor that of your friends).  Holy crap, is that rude.  I think you should feel free to tell the masses how badly you have been treated - IMHO, no matter how little one wants to deal with a customer, one should be polite in giving them the brush-off.


----------



## KSL (Apr 27, 2009)

No kidding.. and I don't think my email deserved that kind of a response.. I'll give you the two previous.

His email to me: (I asked him if he carried insurance)

"Ha ha.

I manufacture close to a million units a year for over 200 companies and have been in business for 35 years and YOU are going to teach me about business?

You let your insurance company dictate to you. Nice1

Good luck finding someone that jump through your hoops  ... he he"

My response to the above.....

"Wow.
You know the last thing I expected was to have a simple question like this be replied to in such a rude manner.

I most certainly do not mean to teach you about buisness, everyone conducts their business differently. I have seen your testimonials on your website and you seem to be a very helpful person. I am shocked at your response.

I personally would not conduct business without insurance and that is my decision. If u choose not to that is yours. I do know for a fact that I would never ever respond to anyone so rudely.

Kind regards,
Karen "

and then the email i cut and paste above was his response to that.

*sigh*

**edited to add quotations.


----------



## surf girl (Apr 28, 2009)

One word for him: whackjob.

I mean this in the nicest, most respectful way.


----------



## rszuba (Apr 28, 2009)

totally inappropriate. i really want to know what company, i don't want to give him my business.

renee


----------



## Birdie (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow! I do know that I wouldn't knowingly give this guy my business after having heard this! Maybe he _did_ have a bad day but he'd better learn quickly that you do not take it out on your buyers! It will cost him his business!  :shock:


----------



## Deda (Apr 28, 2009)

Seriously, I want to know who this is.  I would hate to think I had spent any of my hard earned dollars furthering that kind of treatment.


----------



## KSL (Apr 28, 2009)

Since we're a bunch of soapers, I find it likely that you probably wont purchase from him.

He sells some semi-organic products and does private labelling.
He also has some very cheap tins and lip balm tubes, sport stick tubes.  

The reason this all started was because I was interested in his private labelling for a baby balm.  Not that I couldn't formulate it myself, I just get a bit nervous when it comes to babies and products for babies!!  But heck, if he doesn't have insurance then, i'm taking the same risk by forumulating something my darn self.


----------



## candice19 (Apr 28, 2009)

Honestly, I'd like to know who it is, too, because I make it a choice not to support people who clearly don't value their customers.

And who knows, one day when I enter lip balm making, I could stumble upon this guy, you know?


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah me too cause i plan on starting a ''general store" type business on day and plant o sell lots of natural and organic products. And he does not seem to care for our business and treating my friend like that merits my bad side. 

 :wink:


----------



## KSL (Apr 28, 2009)

OOh! 
i love those types of shops!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah. Lots of work, dreaming and prep. Been planning it for 5 years so far.


----------



## KSL (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, I hope your dream comes true!
I've been dreaming of winning the lottery! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, I noticed that shop has 3 location in 3 diff countries. I would certainly send a copy of his rude email to the 2 other locations. Surely theu don't all support his rude behavior. maybe attach a note saying "I just thought you might like to know how your partner is treating potential new customers. Best wishes."

They just might kick is butt over the incident!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, that's horrible! I'm so sorry you had to deal with someone like that!

Some people REALLY do not know how to be in business when it comes to professionalism. I have dealt with a few businesses who have literally flabbergasted me with their attitudes and rudeness, too. I just don't get it.

Whether you like and/or agree with the customer or not - you just NEVER treat someone who is buying something from you (or inquiring about a product) that way. Period. 

Customer service means THE WORLD to me. I can deal with shitty products, but when the customer service is clearly HORRIBLE, that's what gets me going. Can't stand it.

This guy is a loser!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 29, 2009)

I am happy to pay more for the same item & get great customer service... well maybe I am not happy, but I prefer that to cheaper items w/ service that leaves you feeling crappy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow just wow , what a mean spirited idiot. Gotta wonder how often he goes ballistic on his customers.Customer service should be #1 .

sorry this happened to you naturliche .

Kitn


----------



## outlaws33 (May 1, 2009)

Maybe I missed it but who was the company? A person who knows a lot about business, such as this guy, would and should know that word of mouth marketing is a powerful method of marketing. A lot of people do not remember the good, rather their bad experiences. Look at how many people don't want to business with him now. If anyone is clueless about business it is him!


----------

